# Some funny pictures of my poodles



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

*Loki and his brother Filip*

Loki and his brother Filip - both from shelter - when they met after eight months again.

Help, he is trying to eat my tail!










Yet a bit...









I got it!









Of course it was only game and they are in love


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

*With cats...*

And what? I just invite this dog for lunch.










Put it down from my neck!









Don't be afraid, I only want to kiss you...









...


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

*Mom, it's cold!*










...and wet!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

*Loki's girl friend Teri*

Playing with Loki's favorite girl friend Teri.

Movin' movin' movin' movin'!









You shall not pass!









You don't want me? Such a handsome boy?









I am the upper!









Find my head!









Run, Teri, run!









I catch you!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Living the good life... I love it.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Really nice photos! Thanks for posting!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful, wonderful photographs of happy, beautiful, loved dogs. Thanks !


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

What a crew! They make me smile! 
What kind of lens do you use- if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

These photos are so remarkable and your dogs are so fun! Hard to believe that Loki was at a shelter...he's so beautiful!

I was showing these pictures to my son and husband who are completely in love now with Dance and Loki! You need to make a book to sell about the adventures of your babies! Your sense of humor is so charming!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> What a crew! They make me smile!
> What kind of lens do you use- if you don't mind my asking?


Secondhand canon EF 70-210mm, f4 and canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6. And same as all photografs I am starving for better


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

*With Teri adn Aida*

Some more photos, also with Aida - Loki's big fan 

OK, just put your ears little bit up and bend tail to the left.









...and then you can fly!









You promise me, that I will be flying!









See - I am practising!









And nothing happens!









You have to flap, my dear.









Stop it!









I want get a ride on your back!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

*Loki, Dance and Aida*

Catch me if you can!


















Ups...









That females really exhaust me.









Sweet dream.


----------



## MzChristine (Aug 30, 2012)

:act-up: Just looking at these made me happy this morning.. thanks for sharing them


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I just love your pictures but your comments on each one are hysterical!!! you gave me my first laugh today lol thanks! my favorite is the one in the cat's pole house!


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree! Your photos are amazing, I hope to see many more! Your dogs seem to be the luckiest dogs ever! They look they they are having a blast in every picture and exude personality. Swimming, running, playing with dog friends--now how could it get any better!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great pictures! You made me smile this morning. They all look so happy.  We don't have many medium poodles here. It's such a nice size. What are those yellow collars on them? Are they reflective or something?


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for your wonderful photos and funny stories! I want to fly, too, but I can't flap my ears!!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

outwest said:


> Great pictures! You made me smile this morning. They all look so happy.  We don't have many medium poodles here. It's such a nice size. What are those yellow collars on them? Are they reflective or something?


That collars are against dog-flea and ticks and that small white things on them are reflective.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I love the expressions on the dogs faces. Thanks for sharing.


----------

